# Cape Aloe is a miracle



## gisele44 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi everybody, I had to get registered to this bulletin board so I could tell you about my miracle cure. As early as I can remember, I've had a problem with constipation. Last year I found some information on "Anismus", which is marked by the failure of the pelvic floor muscles to relax. This made so much sense to me since I'm a person that eats properly, exercises, drinks water, etc. In other words my constipation wasn't due to a bad diet or inactivity. Anyways, to make a long story short, I've recently started seeing a homeopatic doctor to help me get these muscles to relax. To increase the peristaltic motion he started me on Cape Aloe. The following is the brand I take http://www.energiqueherbal.com/ I started with 2 capsules in the morning with breakfast and 2 capsules at night with supper. It's been 3 months and it's still amazing how wonderful this works. I still use 2 suppositories in the morning most of the time to open up the seized muscles. We're still working on trying to get these muscles to relax so sometimes I have a bowel movement without suppositories. I go twice a day most of the time. A few weeks ago, I've cut down to 2 in the morning and 1 at night. I know that this treatment is the one for me. These capsules are wonderful. It feels like a natural bowel movement. It's not a harsh stimulant like most other treatments I've had to use. I don't have cramps, etc.. It feels very natural. Within 5 minutes of inserting the two glycerine suppositories, I have a bowel movement and believe me "It is something to write home about". My doctor says I can keep using this product, that it is not harmful. It's a supplement. It's as if I needed prunes to go every day I would have no problems taking these right? This Cape Aloe is like prunes to me. I wrote this message in hopes that some of you would have the same good results that I'm having. Good Luck!


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Cape Aloe is a stimulant laxative. It may be mild, but the long-term effects are similar to those of Senna and Cascara. The following information is from a website that sells the product. Precautions: Long term use of Aloe as a laxative can deplete the body of potassium, and low levels of potassium can cause dangerous irregularities of heart beats. (not just aloe, but also senna) cause an apparently benign condition called melanosis coli. Brownish pigment accumulates in the wall of the large intestine, called melanosis coli, can be caused by chronic Anthraquinone-containing laxatives using.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

This does appear to be a post of an interested-seller.gisele44 - are you in anyway affiliated with the company whose website you posted?


----------



## gisele44 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not an interested seller. I included the website with my post because I thought people might ask me what brand I was taking. I've been looking into this melanosis coli that Meribaibs wrote about and I really appreciate the input. I'm seeing my homeopath on Monday of next week and will definitely bring with me internet research on this subject. I don't want to end up worse in a year than where I am now. This chronic constipation is sooooo frustrating. Thanks for the posts and I'll write again to let you know how it goes next week.


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm sorry, gisele. I didn't mean to imply that you're a seller. I know you're not. I was considering trying out the product, so I did a search on it. I want to avoid stimulant laxatives. I'm looking for an herb that doesn't contain anthraquinone.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I took aloe for awhile and realized that it does cause the melanosis coli. Then I took a supplement with rhubarb root and found out it also causes it. I am really trying to stick with citrucel, benefiber, magnesium, stool softeners, and Zelnorm and not take the herbal stuff with rhubarb. It is so hard to know what is really safe. And of course, the stimulants seem to work the best although I'm having better luck now with Zelnorm than at first (no more diarrhea).


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Tiss, are you taking all of these products at the same time? Which do you believe is the most beneficial?


----------

